# Trip reports



## t.e.r.j.e (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm developing an application where you can write about your ski days and add things like photos, videos and also a GPS track (from you mobile phone or GPS device) to visualize the trip on the map. Keep track of your days on the mountain, follow friends and share information.

The application is fully operational now, and I hope that maybe more of you can have use for it, and also could give some feedback on improvements and suggestions for new functionality.

The application is on Facebook: Snowlog

An example of a logged backcountry trip with map: Såta/Hemsedal


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i think that's a cool idea.. i just don't like it being Facebooked.. i might try it out still, i just dont like apps creeping my shit


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

its not very descriptive on how to add video's or photo's.. in fact i think that functionality is broke..


----------



## t.e.r.j.e (Nov 29, 2011)

Can you provide me with a little more information on why you think it's broke, other users have added reports this week with photos... 

It's difficult for me to test with all variants of browsers etc, and I haven't got any reports of that being broke. So I would very much like to hear more about the problem you are experiencing. 

Feel free to contact me directly at [email protected].


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm not doing QA here..
can't post pics or video.. the pop up times out and there is no where to post that shit..


----------



## t.e.r.j.e (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not able to reproduce that.. Are you behind a corporate firewall or something? That popup is not from the application, but from the Facebook platform and I see that it uses https. Some companies have restrictions on that.

What browser are you using, and do you see any script errors or something?


----------

